# Are some dyads more difficult to dualize than others?



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

If so, which is the most difficult? Which is the least difficult?

It appears to me that IEE/SLI is the most difficult dyad to bring to fruition. From Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics: Making Duality Work:

"Fickle by nature, easily carried away by new people, IR (IEE) requires an interesting and mysterious partner, who needs to be won over his entire life. SP (SLI) is that fortress which needs to be conquered by continuous advance. Even when he loves, he often hides his feelings under the mask of coldness. He does not show jealousy, but instructs his lighthearted dual on his own example.

Their main value in life is harmony in all spheres of their lives and relations. And since this is no easy task, they often have a sense of dissatisfaction that leads them to actively seek ways to improve their perceptions. This pair is the most vulnerable one in entire socion, so great are its requirements and so finely developed the sense of harmony. The slightest dissonance in relationships with each other and others can plunge them into despair.

Routine often reduces their vitality. They both value their freedom and independence in making decisions. They feel well only when they have opportunities for creative work. Striving for perfection and harmony, constant development of their skills – this is their main stimulus in life. If harmony has not been achieved, they tend to react poorly to the slightest negative tones in their relations with others and other inconveniences of psychological and domestic kind.

The area of ​​feelings and relations is the prerogative of the IR (IEE), while SP (SLI) is well-versed in the shades and tints of sensing side of the intimate life of this dyad. For him the one-sided joy of sex is inconceivable. Resonance of feelings and attitudes, ensured by IR (IEE), and of sexual sensations, which are polished and perfected by SP (SLI), enrich their love life. 

They become truly happy only when they can also achieve harmony of thoughts, activities, interests and aspirations – harmony of life material and immaterial. Only then their love strengthens. They cannot exist in an atmosphere of conflict and routine. Their love is fueled by mutual care, tact, responsiveness to the interests of each other, mutual improvement and instruction, new experiences in their lives. They need a lot to be happy, but if they can achieve all of it, their love approaches an ideal."


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Stampede said:


> If so, which is the most difficult? Which is the least difficult?
> 
> It appears to me that IEE/SLI is the most difficult dyad to bring to fruition. From Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics: Making Duality Work:


Hmm. I'm not sure? "Difficult" is subjective, I guess.

I often observe an IEE and SLI interacting at work. From my perspective, communication seems fairly pleasant and smooth between them. Although, she (IEE) never really spends that much time around a single person; she kind of floats around and grows bored quickly. She is similar to me in this way; however, she's more "airy" in a mental sense and tends to easily confuse people in conversation, whereas I am much more straightforward and direct in speech, but my actions and behavior are more spontaneous and hard to predict. On the surface we both have a similar "energy" (which I guess is related to being part of the EP temperament). People often say how similar we are but we both laugh at this and exchange a knowing glance, for we both know how different we are (we often clash, actually ). Anyway, the SLI (a guy) is very much like the description above, he is, "that fortress which needs to be conquered by continuous advance. Even when he loves, he often hides his feelings under the mask of coldness." I think most people are intimidated and a little scared of him but its interesting that when interacting with either her (IEE) or I, he is able to "loosen" up and relax a little. I don't really understand why people see him as so cold-hearted, because, underneath it all he is really is quite squishy, haha. I guess there is something about the xEE energy that is relaxing for him, in the same way that I really appreciate the xLI energy. 

I've been trying to get them both to interact more because I'm really interested in observing the SLI/IEE dual dynamic...mainly because I want to compare it to my own experiences (SEE/ILI). I would be interested to see how he deals with/manages her tendency to question _everything_; because that's something I find difficult about interacting with her. I wonder how an Si-dominant would react to this....would they appreciate this? I think she is, overall, a much "gentler" spirit than me and he definitely needs that, as opposed to my bulldozing approach to things. I seek and conquer, but I would find it harder and less satisfying conquering him because he is already so "grounded", physically. 

Hmm. I just totally rambled then.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

@Stampede

Why should any dyad face any more difficulty than the other? What gives some function axes more instability than others? I don't see why any pair of duals has a greater probability of finding it difficult to dualize. That wholly depends on the people's lifestyles, opinions, upbringing and choices (etc etc) anyway; stuff which is anyway not related to Socionics.


----------

